# TUG get-together again January 20th in Orlando



## ronandjoan (Oct 29, 2015)

Once again we will be hosting our "annual TUGGERS get-together " at the Golden Corral , this year on January 20 th. Save the date!!!

We ve had so many good times during these informal gatherings so hope you can join us this year too!!!

Details forthcoming .


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 3, 2015)

Hope to see everyone there again

2 pm

Golden Corral
8707 Vineland Avenue
Orlando, FL
(407) 938-9500


----------



## silentg (Nov 26, 2015)

Will try to be there this time!
Silentg


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 27, 2015)

*We Will Be There !*




ronandjoan said:


> TUG get-together again January 20th in Orlando


Outstanding !

This annual event is always lots of fun. 

It is a highlight of our January after-Christmas vacations in Florida. 

The Chief Of Staff & I are looking forward to it with enthusiasm. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carol C (Nov 28, 2015)

Barring any health issues I am planning on going! It has been years! Thx Joan for continuing this tradition of fun TUG meetings!


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 2, 2015)

Wonderful that people are planning!

2 pm, sr citizen discount, look for us in a far corner with lots of tables together.

we often stay several hours and then get in on the dinner menu too at 4 pm .

We'll be staying at Bonnet Creek


----------



## dreamin (Dec 10, 2015)

*YAY!  First time event for me!*

My sister and I will be staying at Cypress Palms in Kissimmee this week.  I'm sure my new GPS will help me find my way to the Golden Corral.  Looking forward to meeting fellow Tuggers.  Thanks Joan & Ron!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 10, 2015)

*Lots Of Golden Corrals In Orlando & Kissimmee.*




dreamin said:


> I'm sure my new GPS will help me find my way to the Golden Corral.


Orlando & Kissimmee have Golden Corral locations all over the place, so be sure to set your GPS navigator to the address Joan gave. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 11, 2015)

We will be happy to see everyone .


----------



## paluamalia (Dec 16, 2015)

*Looking forward to it!*

Mary and Marie will be there for the third year in a row!  We are at Vistana Villages.


----------



## jmurp62 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Check in date*

That's my check in date for Bonnet Creek. I will be driving from Destin and hope to make it. Would love to meet some Tuggers.
Murph


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 16, 2015)

Wishing everyone a safe trip to the affair and please enjoy your self. We can not make; we will be cruising next year.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 17, 2015)

paluamalia said:


> Mary and Marie will be there for the third year in a row!  We are at Vistana Villages.



We'll be glad to see you again!


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 17, 2015)

jmurp62 said:


> That's my check in date for Bonnet Creek. I will be driving from Destin and hope to make it. Would love to meet some Tuggers.
> Murph



Oh, leave early to get there in time!!  We ll be at Bonnet Creek too!


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 17, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Wishing everyone a safe trip to the affair and please enjoy your self. We can not make; we will be cruising next year.



Sorry to miss you again!  Safe cruising .


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Dec 21, 2015)

Awww...I'd totally drive out from Melbourne for that but it's a school night. Plan it on a weekend next year and I'm there


----------



## silentg (Dec 21, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Awww...I'd totally drive out from Melbourne for that but it's a school night. Plan it on a weekend next year and I'm there



It starts at 2 pm ?


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Dec 21, 2015)

silentg said:


> It starts at 2 pm ?



But my kids get out at 2:45 and it's an hourlong drive


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 21, 2015)

*Fret Not -- The TUG Crowd Keeps Hanging Out Till Suppertime.*




FLDVCFamily said:


> But my kids get out at 2:45 and it's an hourlong drive


No problem. 

The TUG folks show up at 2PM (to get sr. citz. discount at the lunch price), then stay on well into the afternoon, talking & eating & eating & talking, etc., till Golden Corral brings out the supper menu items (including steak!).  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 21, 2015)

last year I thought it was on a Thursday, so was shocked to see the comments about the get together on Wednesday night.  Sorry won't be in Orlando again.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 22, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> last year I thought it was on a Thursday, so was shocked to see the comments about the get together on Wednesday night.  Sorry won't be in Orlando again.



Last year it was Jan 21st

So sorry we won't get to meet you this year!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 22, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> But my kids get out at 2:45 and it's an hourlong drive




We'll still be there - we are  usually there until 6  p.m.

Golden Corral people are so nice!  they let us stay and visit.

Your kids would be welcome if you want to have dinner for the family!!  

We change chairs every time we get a new plate so as to meet everyone.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 30, 2015)

*Give Our Regards To The TUG Gang, Because We Won't Be There This Year.  (Shux.)*

My ailing hip situation has been worsening & accelerating.  

I was mostly OK just 2 months ago.  Now I'm hurting all the time.  Getting around is painful.  Sleep is all but impossible. 

Fortunately I have been able to get my treatment schedule moved up, with hip replacement surgery now set for Jan. 18, 2016.

That means not only will The Chief Of Staff & I miss the Jan. 20 TUG Orlando meet-up at Golden Corral, but our entire planned Florida timeshare vacation is totally scrubbed.  

We canceled our airline & rental car reservations yesterday.  Other family members may be able to use our non-refundable timeshare reservations, I don't know.  (_Mox nix_ -- there's no way I would be able do much in Orlando anyway, other than remain stationary & keep taking Celebrex.)

After surgery, I expect to be out of commission through mid- to late February. (The surgeon prescribed 4-6 weeks of physical therapy 1-3 times per week -- no fun, but extremely valuable in the process of getting OK again.)

If the outcome of all this is as good as my 2010 knee replacement, then I should come out OK.  We'll see.  Healing takes time.  

Time takes time.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silentg (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Alan! Wishing you a speedy recovery and a Happy New Year!
Silentg


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 6, 2016)

*We have extra room if you need a place to stay*

Let me know right away, otherwise I have to cancel the larger unit.

Will look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (Jan 6, 2016)

Would love to finally meet y'all, unfortunately we leave from Palm Beach on Jan 20th!! HAve a blast and thanks for organizing this. Best and safe travels in '16 everyone


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 8, 2016)

OtherCubanJourneys said:


> Would love to finally meet y'all, unfortunately we leave from Palm Beach on Jan 20th!! HAve a blast and thanks for organizing this. Best and safe travels in '16 everyone



are you flying or driving back home?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 15, 2016)

This week!!!

Hope to see everyone there, Wed, 2 pm


----------



## silentg (Jan 16, 2016)

*Cannot Be There*



silentg said:


> Will try to be there this time!
> Silentg



Have to go home,my mother is very ill. Will not be able to attend.
Silentg


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 17, 2016)

silentg said:


> Have to go home,my mother is very ill. Will not be able to attend.
> Silentg




So sorry to miss you, but we well know about going for our parents... Did for so many years.  All the best for her


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 17, 2016)

Ron & Joan,

Have you heard from "Big Ed" that was at the gathering last year with his wife and daughter?  I've been thinking about them and hope his wife is doing well. 

Have fun at your wonderful get together and hope to see you both again soon.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Carol C (Jan 18, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> Orlando & Kissimmee have Golden Corral locations all over the place, so be sure to set your GPS navigator to the address Joan gave.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I don't have GPS but I will find it via google maps. In Orlando now enjoying mild temps and plenty o' sol! See everyone Weds!


----------



## Carol C (Jan 18, 2016)

*Oh bummer (no pun intended)!*



AwayWeGo said:


> My ailing hip situation has been worsening & accelerating.
> 
> I was mostly OK just 2 months ago.  Now I'm hurting all the time.  Getting around is painful.  Sleep is all but impossible.
> 
> ...



Get well soon Alan! We will toast to your good health and healing from your surgery!


----------



## Carol C (Jan 20, 2016)

*Today's the day!*

Bumping to the top...if you're in the area please come and have fun with us! :whoopie:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 20, 2016)

We plan to be there!


----------



## silentg (Jan 20, 2016)

How was the gathering today? My mum passed away on Monday. Will be here for funeral tomorrow.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 20, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your mother's passing. Glad that you were able to be with her in the final moments.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 20, 2016)

We stayed until about 4:30.  It was nice to see everyone.  

I wish I could have met Alan Cole.  I hope his surgery went well and he is back on his hip in no time!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2016)

No pictures?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 21, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> No pictures?



I've got them, forthcoming


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 21, 2016)

silentg said:


> How was the gathering today? My mum passed away on Monday. Will be here for funeral tomorrow.



Sorry to hear about your mother - good thing you were able to be with her ---


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 22, 2016)

We had a great get together with many newcomers at our gathering:  19 people.  And we have to say the servers at Golden Corral were so nice and attentive. 
       With our “rule” of moving each time you get another plate,  everyone was able to meet and talk with  everyone.  Everyone was talking throughout!!!!
    Sadly, we were missing two people, Alan and Carol Cole “Away We Go”, as Alan was having hip surgery, thus changing their January plans.  
     Then “silentg” had to change her plans as she went home to her mother’s side, and then her mother passed on Monday. We are so glad she was able to go to be with her, but saddened about the news.
    We were able to meet two more TUGGERS on Thursday at Bonnet Creek, Jim ‘jmurp62  and Amanda (and her children) ‘InhisLove’.
    Photos of most participants are here:
http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 22, 2016)

*Confessions Of Golden Corral No-Show.*




ronandjoan said:


> Alan and Carol Cole “Away We Go”, as Alan was having hip surgery, thus changing their January plans.


I was being rolled down to the hospital front door via wheelchair about the time the TUG crowd was gathering at Golden Corral. The whole time, I was acutely aware that we were spozed to be in Florida instead of stuck in Northern Virginia.  

The worst consequences of missing out on our Florida timeshare vacation were having to skip the Golden Corral TUG meet-up, plus throwing sand in the gears of our grandson's planned volunteer shift with Give Kids The World for a school assignment to _Make The World A Better Place_. 

He's 13.  Kids under 18 have to have an adult family member volunteer with them.  Papa Alan was grandson Graham's family volunteer.  The assignment was to bus breakfast tables Jan. 17.

Fortunately our daughter-in-law was able to wangle a day off so she could fill in as adult family member volunteer.  She said it was such a rewarding experience that maybe they'll do it again some time.  

Everybody is home safe & sound now -- Graham & Beth from Florida, Carol & Alan from the hospital. 

Hip operation went great -- 90 minutes of slicing & dicing. (No stitches or staples this time.  They went with surgical glue instead.  Who would ever have thought?)  Post-op discomfort is controlled by prescription painkillers 2-3 times per day.  Physical therapy sessions are set through Feb. 25.  After that (assuming all goes as it should) I'll be going back to the gym 5-6 times a week & trying to get myself back to mostly normal.  

We missed the group, & we hope the TUG crowd remembered us. 

Apparently it's true*:*  life is what happens while we make other plans. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## theo (Jan 22, 2016)

Heal and be well, Alan. Here's hoping that "Surgical Crazy Glue" is up to snuff and works its' magic well; the world *needs* music --- and healthy musicians!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi Alan Cole!  I am so glad you got a new hip.  Get well quickly!  I am so happy and relieved to have a newish hip myself, a miracle operation that took about the same amount of time as yours did.  It's been a little over 7 months, and I would do it again for the same relief.

I was suffering so much before the surgery, I was grateful, and even ecstatic, to get that titanium joint.  No staples for me either, just a lump of super glue stuff, and I was on the mend.  I couldn't look at the incision and still try not to look at it.  

The hardest thing was climbing stairs.  I had to climb half a flight before the doctor would let me leave the hospital.  Climbing up was not as scary as going down.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello Alan wishing you a speedy recover and I know you are in today. Because the snow is coming to Northern VA. Get Well Soon!!1


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2016)

silentg said:


> How was the gathering today? My mum passed away on Monday. Will be here for funeral tomorrow.



I am so sorry to hear your Mother has passed away. Wishing the Family and You. Peace and Happiness at this time.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 22, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> Give Kids The World for a school assignment to _Make The World A Better Place_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone did indeed remembered you and your hip!!!!  Cindy kept saying she hoped yours was as good as hers was!

Most stayed until 6 and 6 of us stayed until 8.

It's great changing tables to meet everybody!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 22, 2016)

Glad the surgery went well, and glad everyone had a great time!  (not at your surgery)


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 22, 2016)

loved the pictures.    my condolences SilentG, and hope you are recuperating Alan.


----------



## silentg (Jan 23, 2016)

*Thank You for your condolences*

Hi. I saw the photos of your get together. Glad it was a success. Your kind words at this difficult time mean a lot to me. Mum had a peaceful death which is what I had prayed for. She lived with the dementia Demond for 5 long years. Now she is free from pain and suffering. We miss her but her services were very nice. She was laid to rest next to my Dad on a Sunny Friday morning. I could not have had a better mother and she lived 90 years, most of them were happy.
Silentg


----------

